# So...how free are you ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Found this interesting and informative. I would have never guessed Michigan is more free than Ohio.

http://mercatus.org/freedom-50-states-2011


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't hardly believe that California is not ranked 50, you don't have the right to sneeze there unless you have a license, an EPA staffer to monitor any discharge and a hazmat team to clean it up.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know and agree. And Wyoming has more freedoms than Montana.

I thought it was study that had gone wrong...perhaps they were .... supporters ......oops I cannot say that here







.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> And Wyoming has more freedoms than Montana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is that surprising ?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Got to love TEXAS!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me a bit. Every state is getting crazy over telling folks how to live their lives anymore. Give it a couple of years, Michigan is heading south on that list.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Why is that surprising ?


I know people who claim resisdance there for the tax breaks ( no taxes ) there for one. Wyoming has more regulations than Montana also. Just a few of the thoughts I had about the two states.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I am amazed to see Missouri tanked 5th. I would have thought we would be a little bit lower on the list maybe down around Texas. Maybe Missouri is better than I thought.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> I am amazed to see Missouri tanked 5th. I would have thought we would be a little bit lower on the list maybe down around Texas. Maybe Missouri is better than I thought.


Hey Helmet...5th aint too bad top 10% is good, sure better than us !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey Helmet...5th aint too bad top 10% is good, sure better than us !


I agree. I was just surprized that is all.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How do you feel about your state ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The criteria used to measure "freedom" is fairly broad, between taxation rates and fiscal responsibility a lot of states go down the list. I think AZ takes a huge hit in those areas.


----------

